# A fight that could have been avioded!



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm so mad! At the park today two ppl had pitbulls but the one ignorant man had his pitbull loose (what for?? the park was crowded with ppl, noise and other dogs) sure enough the loose pit saw the other pitbull and ran to him and broke out a serious dog fight! The socceer game was even put to halt because everyone ran towards the dogs and tried to separate them which was not happening!  THe owner was on top of his dog trying to get him off the other pit. I don't understand how many irresponsible Pit owners are out there! Let's say I let him have it! lol


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

unfortunately you can't knock sense into some people. they just have to make their own mistakes - even if it's at the expense of their dog and a stranger's dog as well. hopefully this taught the guy a lesson and he didn't take it out on his dog later.


----------



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

there are tons of ignorant apbt owners (well ignorant dog owners in general) i have about 4-5 neighbors that let there dogs off leash from chiwawa's to dalmations. i'm about 9 houses away, so i never walk my dog around there if i see them out. i always carry an extra leash just i case some b.s pops off. I live in a mid-class neighborhood and there are areas where it's kinda seedy and i always see the pit owners looking at my dog when i walk, i know they want to talk with me since i'm the only person they see walking my pit, i've never seen them walk there dogs. i had a kid approach me one time asking me if he was blue or red, i was like he's a pit and color don't make a difference, then i get he's gonna grow a bunch of muscle and he'll pull even harder and my answer to that : muscle is genetics and pulling is fixed by training your dog at that the convo ends and they are non the wiser.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I have neighbors that let their boxers, labs, goldens and everything else run loose... Then I get the dirty looks when I walk not one but tow pitties by both walking side by side calmly and ignoring their barking dogs... I avoid those areas of my neighborhood like the plague since Nikita is slightly DA with certain dogs... There is no rhyme or reason to her DA so I just avoid all other dogs...

Then I was walking alone one evening and this guys boxer runs up to me with the guty running after him yelling "he's friendly"... Yeah ok the dog was growling and showing teeth... I instantly stopped and so did the dog... I told the guy that was a good way to lose his dog and he says "whatever "b" I have seen your dogs and the cops would take yours before mine" Sadly I couldnt say anything he was right... They would take my well behaved but slightly DA dog before his uncontrolled HA dog...


----------



## TheStunnah (Oct 13, 2010)

only time i let stunnah off is when i KNOW that there are no other dogs around at the park or oval, even though shes not DA or HA, you just cant trust another dog. 

Nearly every weekend ill take her to the dog beach and the beach is usually packed but iv only had one person get freaked out afta walking Stunnah down and up the beach with no hassel towards any other dogs. Shes had a Blue Heeler pup try and attack her a couple times actually one time the pup got her on the lip, Stunnah didnt do anything just ran off, and the owner of the B.H just walked off as if nathing happend and let her pup continue to growl/snarl and snap at other dogs on the beach and the pup was not on a lead, usually 95% of the dogs at the beach aint on leads, but are under control as it states on the sign DOGS MUST BE UNDERCONTROL..but you get some irriots who cant read..


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

TheStunnah said:


> only time i let stunnah off is when i KNOW that there are no other dogs around at the park or oval, even though shes not DA or HA, you just cant trust another dog.
> 
> Nearly every weekend ill take her to the dog beach and the beach is usually packed but iv only had one person get freaked out afta walking Stunnah down and up the beach with no hassel towards any other dogs. Shes had a Blue Heeler pup try and attack her a couple times actually one time the pup got her on the lip, Stunnah didnt do anything just ran off, and the owner of the B.H just walked off as if nathing happend and let her pup continue to growl/snarl and snap at other dogs on the beach and the pup was not on a lead, *usually 95% of the dogs at the beach aint on leads, but are under control *as it states on the sign DOGS MUST BE UNDERCONTROL..but you get some irriots who cant read..


There is no way on God's green earth I would put my dogs in this situation... If you know this then why do you go there? Just because your dog does not react now does not mean she never will... This sounds like a dog park situation to me...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

My dogs don't go anywhere in public without a leash EVER!!!! And they have never seen a dog park and neither have I nor do I care to. There are all sort's of healthy and safe bulldog activities to do with your dog's that do not require another dog being present or putting your dog in a hazardous situation. If I had one wish for the breed it would be that every person who owned these dogs has common sense.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

ashes said:


> I'm so mad! At the park today two ppl had pitbulls but the one ignorant man had his pitbull loose (what for?? the park was crowded with ppl, noise and other dogs) sure enough the loose pit saw the other pitbull and ran to him and broke out a serious dog fight! The socceer game was even put to halt because everyone ran towards the dogs and tried to separate them which was not happening!  THe owner was on top of his dog trying to get him off the other pit. I don't understand how many irresponsible Pit owners are out there! Let's say I let him have it! lol


I hope you had a break stick to spare for him obviously he is clueless .. :hammer:


----------



## TheStunnah (Oct 13, 2010)

Because we both like the beach lol and all other beachs your not aloud dogs and will get fined, otherwise if i could i would go to another beach..And im very clear that one day she myt react to another dog, thats y i keep her on lead & when another dog aproches us i cut the lead down to a short lead and keep the interaction between my dog and other dog short and keep walking, usually most dogs just run past and are to bizzy playing to even notice another dog.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

It is still a bad situation waiting to happen in my opinion... Even if your dog is the one on a lead and the other picks the fight YOUR DOG will still be blamed because of her breed and nothing else...

To each his own but in my opinion very irresponsible... Maybe this breed is new to you?


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

IDK how well behaved a dog is or how well it listens there is bound to be a time when the dog thinks for itself and goes for it and no training will superceed that...


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

and this is why i have taken to carrying a break stick in my purse even when the dogs are home safely in the kennel


----------

